# Verschachtelte If-Anweisungen - "else without if"



## EinAnfänger (8. Sep 2010)

Hey

Ich bekomme immer den Fehler "else without if" sobald ich folgenden Code versuche zu kompilieren. Ich arbeite gerade mit einem grundlegenden Tutorial und kommen schon bei den ersten Schritten nicht weiter, bitte nicht lachen 


```
import java.io.*;

public class SchlossA {

public static void main(String[] args) {

int a,b,c;

a=Integer.parseInt(args[0]);
b=Integer.parseInt(args[1]);
c=Integer.parseInt(args[2]);

if(a==3) {
	If(b==2);{
		If(c==1);{System.out.println("Offen.");
		}
		else{System.out.println("Geschlossen.");
		}
	}
	else{System.out.println("Geschlossen.");
	}
}
else {System.out.println("Geschlossen.");}


} //main
} //class
```


----------



## eRaaaa (8. Sep 2010)

```
If(b==2);{
```

if klein schreiben und lasse das Semikolon am Ende weg!


----------



## EinAnfänger (8. Sep 2010)

Ach endlich. Diese Gross/Kleinschreibung war der Grund für viele Fehler die ich hatte.

Danke nochmals


----------



## ARadauer (8. Sep 2010)

EinAnfänger hat gesagt.:


> Ach endlich. Diese Gross/Kleinschreibung war der Grund für viele Fehler die ich hatte.
> 
> Danke nochmals


Nicht nur! Achtung keine ; am ende eines if


----------



## EinAnfänger (8. Sep 2010)

Yep, hab die auch entfernt.


----------

